# South Dakota Blizzard Photos



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

The weather channel has some pictures of the recent blizzard in western South Dakota.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/photo/keywords?keywords=SD&pageNo=1

Here is a teaser...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Now thats a drift! wow


"honey can you go brush my car off and start it up?" LOL


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

That is awesome, I am ready for it to start piling up here!


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Look on the bright side.. nobody is knocking on your door at dinner time trying to sell you a chemical program


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

jlouki01;638653 said:


> Look on the bright side.. nobody is knocking on your door at dinner time trying to sell you a chemical program


Not unless it was chemical ice melt!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

thats Huge!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Send that our way $$$$$


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

why dont u cut a path thro that drift with a boss vee lol


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW, and I thought that the drifts across my driveway were bad


----------



## snowplow man911 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow..., didn't expect it to be that big, i thought mine were bad.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

DAMN, how would you even take that down? thats like a job in itself haha. Youd have to have a tractor or loader at every site if it looked like that


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats a crazy looking drift.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish we would have gotten some of that here, I would LOVE to take the snowmobile out in that stuff!! I hope we start getting the white stuff soon!!!


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

it might take a bit to dig out his truck, but i think that she will be digging longer to get her car out from beside his truck!! ( if that's where she parked?!)


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

from the looks of it that is a duplex and he is parked in front of his garage, so somewhere in their there is a front door also.


----------

